# طلب مساعدة في تحميل برنامج autodesk inventor 2010



## zakimc (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام علكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.
اخوتي في الله.
قمت بتنزيل من قبل برنامج inventor للهندسة المكانيكية باصدارات متقدمة , ولكن لم تعمل عندي بسبب ان جهازي لا يمحمل كارت كرافيك المناسبة, لدلك اطلب ممن عنده ملف جاهز لاصدارات 2008,2009 او2010 ان يضعه لاحمله بارك الله فكم و زادكم من فضله عليكم ووفقكم لما فيه الخير و السداد لهده الامة. 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## zakimc (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم.
انا في انتظار التفاتتكم الى طلبي بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## المسافـــر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اتمنى اذ حصلت عن هالبرنامج Autodesk Inventor Professional مقاطع فيديو لتعليمه او كتب للتعلم منها اتزودني بها مشكورا​


----------

